# Price drop for Soloist Team



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

I was lurking around the Cervelo website today and noticed that they now list the Soloist Team frame for $1150 CDN. It was $1400 last time I checked just a week ago or so.
http://www.cervelo.com/bikes.aspx?bike=SLT2008#Dealers

I'm pretty sure the Soloist Carbon is cheaper as well now.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, they dropped the price a few hundred USD. I suspect that they make a fair amount of money off of that frame seeing as production costs are so cheap and that is a fairly in-demand bike. As far as I can tell though its the same frame.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

that or the Canadian dollar is very strong against the Chinese Yuan Renminbi these days.


----------



## soloist07 (Nov 22, 2007)

I paid $1095 through Excel Sports. Great deal. I can't wait to get it finished.


----------



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

soloist07 said:


> I paid $1095 through Excel Sports. Great deal. I can't wait to get it finished.


I ordered a 2006(Prefer the colour, but wish it had the Carbon post) from R A Cycles for $1000, which was a good deal, just not as good as I had thought.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

lower price to induce larger volume of sales? sounds good to me.


----------

